# Tipping over a big tank! -- to paint it



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Just curious, I have painted the back of the last 2 tanks I setup but they were a 40long and a 15g and I set them on their side to do so. Now I want to do the same with a brand new 180g 6ftx2ftx2ft, is this a safe idea? The tank would be on its side for probably 3 days or so. I wouldn't actually tip the tank over it would be lifted and placed on its side.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't answer your question about the safety of tipping a 180G but why bother? I painted my 125G without tipping it and had no problems with the paint job.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

In the end I think not tipping it would be the better bet, its easier to paint a flat horizontal surface but better safe than sorry +)


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

As long as you don't drop it, it will be fine. I tipped mine to paint it. I had someone help me and put the front on a blanket but it was on it's front for a few days with no problems.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I wouldn't do it, the tank is not structurally designed to lie on its face.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

It's a sheet of glass made to hold back large amounts of water pressure, it can hold it's own weight.....


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

lilscoots said:
 

> It's a sheet of glass made to hold back large amounts of water pressure, it can hold it's own weight.....


Hah, +1.

I tipped my 135 over on it's side to paint the back.. then flipped it completely over to paint the bottom black as well! Now.. I wouldn't suggest walking around on top of it while it's on it's side...


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

lilscoots said:


> It's a sheet of glass made to hold back large amounts of water pressure, it can hold it's own weight.....


Lol, now you put it that way.... I'm sure it would be fine.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I use krylon fusion paint and no need to have it horizontal. 4" foam roller, 2 coats, no drips. Recently painted the back of an 8 footer.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Tip it on its side no problem. Just dont stand on it or anything like that. When I paint my tanks i set them on an old furniture moving pad to protect trim of tank. Also to catch any drips or spills.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

As I will need to recruit help to lift it onto the stand once painted, instead I am gonna just have it delivered and put in place, and then be real careful with the roller so I don't get the wall behind it covered too +)


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I tipped my 180 over and painted it while on my floor. No problem there.

Delivered? Man you're taking the easy way out. :dancing: I made the mistake of only taking one person with me to pick up my used 180 out of a basement. I looked it up online to see how heavy a 180 was, and said 350lbs? That's not so bad we can handle it! When I got there I had to empty it, take out the fish and everything. I gave it a test lift, ah, no problem. Man was that a mistake  We got it out and home, but the tips of my fingers were killing me for days from trying to grasp the trim. Suction cups would have made the job so much easier.

Ok, on 2nd thought... get it delivered =D>


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

skurj said:


> As I will need to recruit help to lift it onto the stand once painted, instead I am gonna just have it delivered and put in place, and then be real careful with the roller so I don't get the wall behind it covered too +)


I just went through the same thing. My tank got delivered today. The LFS was nice enough to let me come to the store every day for several days to paint the back of it. They had it set up in their basement for me to do my work - one of the benefits of dealing with a neighbourhood pet store.

I got the stand levelled and set up in advance and today when they dropped it off, they put it right on the stand. It made my life much easier.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Where did you buy your tank Zimmy?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

OMG Zimmy! seriously? Family said why not do that and I just figured no way the store would let me do it... I plan on ordering everything this weekend with the intention that the stand is dropped off a day or 2 in advance to be levelled and then just drop the tank in place.

Shoot me a pm with the store if you can...


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh yeah and I want pictures ZImmy!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

PMs sent.

Maybe I'll start a thread, with pictures, on the tank set-up.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Amazing thing is that Harold, the owner of the LFS, actually suggested we set it up so I paint the tank in their basement.

I was also there when John, the guy who built the steel stand, dropped it off. As he was about to unload it from his van he asked me where I live and how I was going to get it home. I said I was going to get a van cab and he said "jump in" and drove me 20 mins uptown to drop the stand off. I offered to pay him and he said not to worry about it. There's nothing like great customer service to earn loyalty.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Would be nice to see more stores like that, anymore all we see are big box/franchise stores only willing to do as little as they can get away with to get your $$

Going to have to pay that store a visit next time I have the chance to get downtown.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Should have asked! how big a tank ZImmy?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

5' 112G


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Well I went ahead and ordered it today from BA Whitby, I might not get it in time for xmas, as they may have to have the stand made  But .. I will check with them on Monday. I have the week before Xmas off so hoped to get it filled and started cycling that week. I don't want to be messing around cleaning 150lbs of sand outside in mid January!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

skurj said:


> I don't want to be messing around cleaning 150lbs of sand outside in mid January!


I put sand in a 5 gallon bucket in my utility sink. I use one of these attached to my sink, and rinse it all by spinning the bucket with the hose submerged in the sand.

http://www.amazon.com/American-Specialt ... arden+hose


----------

